# FM Radio Reception Problems - discussion of cracked antenna amplifier



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Who to complain to in the UK*

I have a W!2 Phaeton and in 99% respects I am deligted with the car.
The only problem I have is with the FM reception which is dreadful.
The dealership (Milton Keynes) are use nor ornament.
I therefore want to escalate the problem to the head of customer services or head of quality in the UK
Any idea who and where I can find them


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (Jon halestrap)*

Hi Jon, Try Luxury cars on 0800 032 2278 they are a group set up to resolve issues with dealers and warranty issues, the head of the group is a guy called Chamberlin , good luck.


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (pilgrim7777)*

Thanks for the rapid reply
Is this a UK 0800 number ?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (Jon halestrap)*

Jon,
This post of any use?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2858586 
This the post I created regrading the poor FM reception I had. Ad I am happy to say, mine is as good as my other cars, so I am happy with that.
Also, please check your IM, posted you a note.
rgds
Johan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (Jon halestrap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon halestrap* »_The only problem I have is with the FM reception which is dreadful.

Hi Jon:
Sorry to hear about your FM radio reception problems. Let me share a recent discovery with you - this might help you and your Phaeton technician to identify the cause of your problem.
Recently, I had to remove the antenna amplifier from the rear window of my W12 in order to install a slightly different antenna amplifier that supported TV reception. When I first saw the original part, after lowering the headliner, I was rather surprised to see that the part had cracked right in the middle.
I can't think of anything that would have caused this part to crack except perhaps temperature variations. I rarely carry passengers in the back seat of my car, and the location of the antenna amplifier is such that it is very well protected - it would be almost impossible to accidentally bang it.

*This picture shows an antenna amplifier partially dismounted from its bracket* (not my car)








*Below are some pictures of my original antenna amplifier, with the crack*
























What I am wondering is this: Perhaps your antenna amplifier has also cracked? I don't recall any problems with FM reception, but then again, I rarely listen to the radio, and when I do, I'm always within 10 miles of the transmitter (on top of the CN Tower here in Toronto) and usually in direct line of sight to the transmitter.
It is an absolute SOB of a job to get access to the antenna amplifier. The technician has to remove the upper and lower C pillar trims, then remove three screws from the rear cabin dome light, then allow the headliner to drop down a bit, as seen in the photo below. If you have a beige interior in your car, be aware that those beige C pillar trims have an absolutely magnetic attraction to any loose bit of dirt or grease that is within about 50 feet of the car - the moment that the technician touches the pillar trim, no matter how clean his hands are, dirt will appear (truth is, you can wash your hands until they are red and dessicated, but as soon as you touch a tool such as a screwdriver, you wind up transferring dirt to the headliner).
*How it looks when you drop the rear part of the headliner down*
_C pillar trims (upper and lower) removed, fasteners in rear dome light removed, rear PDC display removed, but NO disassembly or detachment at or near the sunroof aperture._








Anyway, it might be worth a look. Try dropping the rear portion of the headliner down, and un-fastening the antenna amplifier from the rear window. Examine it carefully. If you don't find any cracks, use a Q-Tip (a cotton swap) dipped in alcohol to carefully clean off the little square metal patches on the rear window glass that the antenna tangs touch when the antenna amplifier is fitted into it's holder. Then, very gently bend outwards the little tangs to be sure they are exerting pressure against the metal pads on the glass. Lastly, clean the tangs themselves with alcohol and a cotton swab, then put the amplifier back in its bracket and click the plastic holders in place.
*Little tangs on the aft face of the antenna controller that touch the squares on the glass*
_Perhaps clean these with alcohol, and very carefully bend them outwards a tiny bit_








If that doesn't solve the problem, you might as well order a new antenna amplifier, because it will be cheaper in the long run to install a new amplifier whilst you have the headliner down that it will be to close everything up and then install a new antenna amplifier later on.
You might also want to refer your Phaeton technician to these other posts here in the forum that provide additional guidance about that antenna amplifier, including pictures. It is very difficult to visualize where the part is and what it does unless you have seen pictures of a disassembled Phaeton showing where the thing is, and how it is attached.
Retrofitting a Television Tuner
Radio/NAV/GSM antenna on Phaeton
Hope this helps - let us know how things work out.
Michael


----------



## Jon halestrap (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (PanEuropean)*

Thanks ever so much for the reply
I have been away and only just recieved it
I will get on to this during this week and yoru pictures etc will be very helpful


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (PanEuropean)*

Please re-host photos when convenient.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Who to complain to in the UK (remrem)*

Photos re-hosted.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

4 years later, photos re-hosted again (I am getting tired of doing this...  ) 

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> PanEuropean
> 4 years later, photos re-hosted again (I am getting tired of doing this... )


 Hi Michael, 

I have slightly deaf FM reception and I for one am very grateful for your time on the rehost. I had not noticed this thread before now. :thumbup: 

Chris


----------



## aaronfinch2001 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Are there Aftermarket Radio Antenna Options for Dead Antenna Amplifer?*

"It is an absolute SOB of a job to get access to the antenna amplifier. The technician has to remove the upper and lower C pillar trims, then remove three screws from the rear cabin dome light, then allow the headliner to drop down a bit, as seen in the photo below. If you have a beige interior in your car, be aware that those beige C pillar trims have an absolutely magnetic attraction to any loose bit of dirt or grease that is within about 50 feet of the car"


QUESTION: Rather than go through the headache of replacing a dead antenna amplifier that is buried beneath the rear headliner, are there any aftermarket radio antenna options that can be mounted in the trunk or up front that will allow me to start listening to the radio again but avoid the cost of the repair of the antenna amplifier? Perhaps something from Metra?

My understanding is the VW antenna's are 'di-polar' which makes it tricky to use an aftermarket antenna?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Aaron:

I am not aware of any aftermarket radio antennas for the Phaeton.

Michael


----------

